# Woohoo!



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes! 50 posts and I'm now a 1st violin! I'm so glad I've moved up a section :lol:


----------



## Maestro Murphy (Jul 15, 2004)

I am still 2nd violin! I am the HARMONY...just the HARMONY. lol. Nice job moving up to 1st violin....you'll be soloist before you know it. ;-)


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *I am the HARMONY*


 :lol:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

LOOOOOOOOOOL :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Very strange. Back in the early days of TC member rank must have been position in the orchestra etc.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Very strange. Back in the early days of TC member rank must have been position in the orchestra etc.


Daniel Daniel : Assistant Administrator  I also saw someone called mamascarlatti Moderator, who are those people and where are they?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Very strange. Back in the early days of TC member rank must have been position in the orchestra etc.


Here on the modern TC, our musicians are soloists. :devil:

If 50 posts means moving up a section, what does that mean for those with 30,000+ posts?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Daniel Daniel : Assistant Administrator  I also saw someone called mamascarlatti Moderator, who are those people and where are they?


Who are they? People, VIPs at that, who left TC. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I am first Triangle


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i am first... Lizard. :3


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I was never musically talented enough to be first chair on anything. However, I was once a page turner for a pianist in a concert performance of _4' 33"_, a strangely restful experience!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> I was never musically talented enough to be first chair on anything. However, I was once a page turner for a pianist in a concert performance of _4' 33"_, a strangely restful experience!


that must have been challenging to know when to turn the page... :O


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Capeditiea said:


> that must have been challenging to know when to turn the page... :O


Id be a stressed-out nervous wreck if I had that job.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Id be a stressed-out nervous wreck if I had that job.


i agree... i mean i have anxiety enough as it is... :O this would cause the multiverse to implode...


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Well the metronome marking is 60, so you have to count all the whole rests out. Now Cage's directions are that the piece can be any duration, but my pianist was a stickler. It had to be exactly 4'33" and he was against using a watch. ...thought it was musically cheating. Fortunately for me, all I had to do turn the page. The pianist had to know exactly when to lift his hands from the piano keys. That's talent!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> Well the metronome marking is 60, so you have to count all the whole rests out. Now Cage's directions are that the piece can be any duration, but my pianist was a stickler. It had to be exactly 4'33" and he was against using a watch. ...thought it was musically cheating. Fortunately for me, all I had to do turn the page. The pianist had to know exactly when to lift his hands from the piano keys. That's talent!


No, sir... that is advanced godlike skill. you are probably now notably the world's greatest page turner ever.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> I was never musically talented enough to be first chair on anything. However, I was once a page turner for a pianist in a concert performance of _4' 33"_, a strangely restful experience!


What about being a page turner for ASLSP? That would probably be pretty restful too.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> What about being a page turner for ASLSP? That would probably be pretty restful too.


You have to work out with weights to get in shape for that one. Lots of wrist curls and maybe some Adderall! Oh, and a comfortable seat cushion too!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> You have to work out with weights to get in shape for that one. Lots of wrist curls and maybe some Adderall! Oh, and a comfortable seat cushion too!


I would also think that it would require some longevity training by chinese travelling sages who live to about 900 or so... are they still around?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Klassik said:


> What about being a page turner for ASLSP? That would probably be pretty restful too.


I believe there are dynasties being founded for that very purpose (the position being hereditary). Rumor has it that Kim Jung Un has put his name in the hat in case he has to give up his North Korea gig.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O how did i get to 221 post so fast? :O


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

^ Wait till post 433


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Capeditiea said:


> No, sir... that is advanced godlike skill. you are probably now notably the world's greatest page turner ever.


No, I'm not even close. You should see the mad page turning skills for the folks on the PPTT, the Professional Page Turning Tour. All my young adult life I wanted to join them and get the big bucks for endorsing such products as Nu Skin, Naproxen, and Sortkwik. I turned professional, but alas, I washed out in Q School - a papercut on a Brahms intermezzo did me in. I tried to make a comeback, but developed an allergy to halftones and couldn't go near a cover. Fortunately for me I applied to the IOC and and they gave me back my amatuer status!

Still, I never regretted my years in page turning. It led directly to my job of creating mnemonic memory circuits from little more than stone knives and bearskins!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> No, I'm not even close. You should see the mad page turning skills for the folks on the PPTT, the Professional Page Turning Tour. All my young adult life I wanted to join them and get the big bucks for endorsing such products as Nu Skin, Naproxen, and Sortkwik. I turned professional, but alas, I washed out in Q School - a papercut on a Brahms intermezzo did me in. I tried to make a comeback, but developed an allergy to halftones and couldn't go near a cover. Fortunately for me I applied to the IOC and and they gave me back my amatuer status!
> 
> Still, I never regretted my years in page turning. It led directly to my job of creating mnemonic memory circuits from little more than stone knives and bearskins!


:O o my, that is a horrifying tragedy...

we shall time travel and ask Brahms for some compensation. *nods.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Room2201974 said:


> Still, I never regretted my years in page turning. It led directly to my job of creating mnemonic memory circuits from little more than stone knives and bearskins!


Oh, you're THAT guy! I hope you can still hide your ears.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, you're THAT guy! I hope you can still hide your ears.


I love it when other posters get my obscure cultural references. I posted dialogue from A Hard Days Night the other day and no one got it.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

So I clicked on OP's profile. It says she's 2,017 years old.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Klassik said:


> So I clicked on OP's profile. It says she's 2,017 years old.


My kind of gal .


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Norman Gunston said:


> My kind of gal .


I assume she's still alive though unless we are presented with evidence proving otherwise. Hopefully that won't disrupt any fantasies you may have.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Room2201974 said:


> I love it when other posters get my obscure cultural references. I posted dialogue from A Hard Days Night the other day and no one got it.


I did! Just assumed most people would so didn't think it needed mentioning :lol:

Just remembered it was a quote from 'A Day In The Life' I was thinking of.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

LezLee said:


> I did! Just assumed most people would so didn't think it needed mentioning :lol:
> 
> Just remembered it was a quote from 'A Day In The Life' I was thinking of.


I was attempting to be as cheeky as the boys on the train. "It's me active compensatory factor."


----------

